# Canon A-520 Digicam



## ra_sriniketan (Feb 1, 2006)

How r Canon A-520 Digicams?


----------



## medpal (Feb 1, 2006)

definitely a good camera for a beginner and really nice point and shoot camera.

a real value for money.

i am using powershot  A 95 from the same series


----------



## senthilrek (Feb 1, 2006)

Its the next model to A-400 (not sure). But i am getting good results in A-400 itself. So definetly it should be better


----------



## praka123 (Feb 2, 2006)

My sis bought tis digicamera sony DSC-W5 5.1MP for 15800..feel this a cool deal..


----------



## godsownman (Feb 2, 2006)

A520

I have been personally using it for the past six months and I can say thats its not really for point and shoot photographs as said by medpal.

Its a powerpacked camera with lot of features some of which I still havent explored , as its made for every different situation like fireworks, underwater photography( usig the cover , not provided by default ) etc .

And the picture quality is also very good . Its a 4 MP camera and its really worth the price.

However you can even consider A510 as the only major difference is 3.2 MP . (Not sure if thats the only difference as I dont remember now its six months old.)

So I would give you a go ahead saying that its really good.

Just to borrow Canon's line which I love,

_ Every shot is a powershot_

Cheers!!!


----------



## cyberzook (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi godsownman
please suggest memory card for this camera
how much will 256 MB cost??


----------

